# motor vibra execivamente



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

hola soy de venezuela tengo un problema con mi sentra el motor esta muy inestable y tiembla mucho a bajas revoluciones y en minimo el motor vibra excesivamente que puede ser gracias..


----------



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

por cierto es un sentra modelo b14 1998 modelo mexicano motor 1.6 L


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

I gonna attempt to translate. I'm hispanic but my written and verbal spanish sucks. I speak spanglish  

"I have a '98 B14 1.6L, Mexican model. My motor feels unstable (hunting idle?). It shakes excessively in the lower rpm's. Can anyone help me with this problem?"

I hope this helps. 

L


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Ve mi firma


----------



## Novelist (Jul 7, 2004)

hertex said:


> hola soy de venezuela tengo un problema con mi sentra el motor esta muy inestable y tiembla mucho a bajas revoluciones y en minimo el motor vibra excesivamente que puede ser gracias..


Probablemente puede ser el conector del MAF, liampa a el... tambien limpia el IAC. Si el vehiculo tiene 7 o mas años, posiblamente los montajes del motor son mal.


----------



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

ya revise el conector del MAF y limpie la ICV pero la falla persiste, la vibracion se produce cuando el vehiculo desacelera es una vibracion muy fuerte pareciera problemas de la caja con respecto a los soportes de la caja y motor tengo que revizarlos ya lo habia pensado gracias


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

shit I want to contribute to this thread too. I will try my best. hablo por favor. i have no idea what I just said but I think its spanish. The vibrating motor might be due to the low rpms, bad motor mount(s), car could need a tuneup very badly.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

hertex said:


> hola soy de venezuela tengo un problema con mi sentra el motor esta muy inestable y tiembla mucho a bajas revoluciones y en minimo el motor vibra excesivamente que puede ser gracias..


Si yo tambien pienso que son los soportes del motor hay cuatro.Ya han de estar rotos.Yo tambien tengo un B-14 y tuve el mismo problema.


----------



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

4 soportes ? me puedes informar donde estan ubicados solo conozco dos uno para el motor cerca de la caja de relays y otro para la caja justamente debajo del acumulador o la bateria


----------



## fifo (Dec 28, 2005)

hertex said:


> 4 soportes ? me puedes informar donde estan ubicados solo conozco dos uno para el motor cerca de la caja de relays y otro para la caja justamente debajo del acumulador o la bateria



definitivamente los cargadores de motor vos, mira hay uno cerca de la caja, otro que esta enfrente de la caja, otro esta por donde esta el aire esos he visto yo, pero definitivamente son esos


----------



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

eso es correcto ya consegui el soporte dañado es el de la caja esta partido gracias


----------



## hertex (Oct 1, 2004)

por cierto esta vibracion creo que la esta causando la caja tengo un problema y no se que pueda ser la caja me esta dezlisando y la reversa solo la agarra cuando acelero el motor a altas revoluciones ya le cambie el aceite y nada intente agregandole aditivos al aceite y mejoro pero ahora vibra excesivamente que puede ser el problema de la caja? me han comentado que quiza sea la valbula solenoide


----------

